# Phone Bill



## juststumps (Oct 12, 2008)

this is a FYI !!!! 

just opened this months bill, and it was a tad bit high. looked into it, and found i talked to a skirt for over an hour, $11...(OK, thats on me ) still a little high...

checked some more, and on the last page was a charge for $21.35 from ESBI.. for a web hosting charge from INTERNET BUS ADVISORS ....WHO???
( i don't have a web site, so i don't know why i'm paying to host one !!!! )

never heard of these companies .. did a search, and ESBI is a direct biller for vendors to the phone company.... found a lot of people that have been charged for stuff they didn't order thru ESBI..... it's called CRAMMING....for some reason, a company can submit a bill to the phone company for services,without you knowing about it, and have the phone company collect the money for them...

ESBI was slapped by the FTC (Federal Trade Commision ) in 2001, for the same thing....i filed a complaint via the net to the FTC.. will call Verizon tommorow..

CHECK YOUR BILLS !!!!


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 12, 2008)

*I had that problem, there is an easy fix*

SW Bell, (now AT&T) allows you to set your phone bill so that NO ONE can add any charges to your bill without written authorization. Just call your business office and ask them how that can be done.


----------

